# gas heating



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

We have recently taken delivery of new van, (newbies) and would invite comment about sleeping with your gas heating on when not on hook up for electric heating system. we are a little worried to do so but feel at this tme of year you would need something. Is it a no no ??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

oldgazza said:


> We have recently taken delivery of new van, (newbies) and would invite comment about sleeping with your gas heating on when not on hook up for electric heating system. we are a little worried to do so but feel at this tme of year you would need something. Is it a no no ??


If your van gas system has been serviced by a reputable dealer from new and if the previous owner has not blocked fresh air vents then there should be no reason whatsoever why you should turn off the gas heating at night.

You need to have sufficient "oomph" in your leiure battery as the fan on the blown air heating will take a small amount of current.

I'd recommend leaving a vent or window open a crack as this helps to prevent condensation when you are asleep. I'd also -strongly- recommend fitting a CO gas detector and making sure, from the instructions, that you have fitted it in the correct place in your van.

G


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

We leave our gas heating on overnight on a low setting without any problem.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Unless your fire has a leak into the habitation area there should be no problem using the gas heater. Just like most home gas boilers it will draw its combustion air from outside and vent flue gases outside. ie, its workings are sealed off from the habitation area.
We prefer to keep it on rather than risk hypothermia on the way to the toilet.


----------



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

where would the best place to site a c monoxide detector be, we have a rear lounge/bed panel van conversion. Heater unit is below locker under bed.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

When we need it, we always leave the heater on overnight.

I believe the positioning of carbon monoxide alarms is quite important.It should say on the packaging where to place it.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

oldgazza said:


> where would the best place to site a c monoxide detector be, we have a rear lounge/bed panel van conversion. Heater unit is below locker under bed.


Hi Oldgazza,

Much the same siting as a smoke detector, but rather than answer your question at length, all the answers to any questions you may have re CO and CO alarms, can be found >>Here<<

I certainly have no problem leaving my Truma heating system on during the night. I just wish that the fans were quieter, when I get up early and turn it up. It's like listening to an aircraft revving up, ready for take off. It doesn't half warm the van up though. :lol:

HTH,

Jock.


----------

